# Livery Yards that offer services if you need help-Liverpool



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

I'm looking at buying my own horse soon and need a yard around Liverpool ( will travel half an hour) that offers part-livery / help or if there is someone on there who is 100% reliable if you pay them to help if you're away / ill / stuck in work late etc and need a helping hand, parking available for a trailor, not full of kids ( unless quiet and behaved), preferably with off road hacking, and good facilities (toilet, automatic watering preferable).

I've spoken to friends and people at the riding school I go to and so far been told:

Dye House - has indoor, but full of kids, bitchy, no automatic watering, no safe hacking
Ravenscroft Lower House - massive outdoor school, couple of jumps left out, automatic watering but no indoor, limited turnout even in summer, no safe hacking
Bullens - few ppl said to steer clear
Halsnead/foxes - steer clear
Croft -  lovely,hacking available but not many fields/grass for the no. of horses,no parking for trailor, expensive for the facilities, no indoor,
New House - has indoor, automatic watering, and hacking but can only ride in half the school and if jumping need to keep to half so can't really set a course up, bit bitchy
Ashton's - nice,has indoor and off-road hacking, but full of kids
Delph - lovely, has indoor,hacking available but no automatic watering
Northfields - has indoor, nice yard, hacking but expensive and must use their farrier who is more expensive than some others
Longborough - nice yard, separate jump arena with jumps left out, hacking available, help with turnout but not bring in or mucking out, no indoor, no automatic watering
The Lodge - limited turnout, riding school so have to fit around lesson times, pay extra for lights etc
Willowpark - no indoor, full of kids, no space for your stuff, very small school for the no. of horses needing to ride
Arley Moss - excellent facilities such as gallop track, massive indoor, large outdoors, jumps left out in one, rug wash/dry onsite, large stables, but holds dressage 4 days a month so difficult to ride then, expensive, a lot of people there so crowded, gates to fields rubbish in winter
Helen Smiths Yard -not allowed to jump, must pay to even ride in the small school, no indoor, ragwort, no services
Burrows Lane- nice yard, riding school though so fit around that, no indoor, no automatic watering, no hacking

Can anyone recommend a yard and give a quick summary of good points / bad points / add to what I've been told above so I can decide better where to look.


----------



## Circe (12 September 2013)

well, I can't help with recommendations, but I'm not sure I'd be very happy if I owned any of these places, especially the ones you have stated are bitchy.... 
Hope you find a yard you like
Kx


----------



## twiggy2 (12 September 2013)

delph is the only one you say nothing negative about


----------



## LovesCobs (12 September 2013)

It's unlikely you're going to get everything you want, so maybe you'll need to have an essential list and a preferable list.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 September 2013)

God if I were the YO/YM of any of these places I'd be mortified! You'll probably get a better response on the regional boards though perhaps just ask for recommendations instead of posting the list of feedback you've already heard


----------



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

Thanks everyone. The people I've spoken to have all either been on those yards or had friends on there. I've asked for rounded opinions from them on good and bad points.No where seems to have it all.  I realise no where is perfect and you may have to find an amazing yard that has bad turnout or one that is amazing but has a busy-body on there you need to avoid or not as many facilities but absolutely lovely people on there. Ummm it's a quandry ! Have my eye on a horse but can't buy her until I find a place first.


----------



## webble (12 September 2013)

GG2B said:



			God if I were the YO/YM of any of these places I'd be mortified! You'll probably get a better response on the regional boards though perhaps just ask for recommendations instead of posting the list of feedback you've already heard 

Click to expand...

This not very nice post at all. Try the regional boards also have a look at www.wirralhorse.co.uk You are likely to have to compromise on one or all of your points though


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 September 2013)

webble said:



			This not very nice post at all. Try the regional boards also have a look at www.wirralhorse.co.uk You are likely to have to compromise on one or all of your points though
		
Click to expand...

Really? I think the OP made unfounded claims about numerous yards and was merely suggesting they would get a better response if they posted on the regional boards. Nothing nasty at all was meant by it so sorry OP if you took it that way.


----------



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

I don't think anyone's taken offence. It is hard as you're just going on other peoples experiences on yards and their opinions I guess. I think it's important to be told the good and bad points as moving a horse is costly in money and time and I'm grateful for them telling me a rounded view ( not glossy catalogue view the owner's would say) so I can weigh good things against bad and compromise I guess. I've read other threads on here about yards and there does seem to be different opinions, some people have really rated certain yards and other people have actually said don't go near with a barge-pole.


----------



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

From another thread: 


roobarb12 said:



			I know  , it's getting a bit tedious looking around now. I might have set my standards a bit high initially but visiting the yards in the area have made me realise that there's definitely a shortage of half decent yards around Merseyside. I'm not asking a lot; nice turnout, arena with good drainage and NO builders sand, a nice bunch of people. The horse needs to be happy and I'm seeing lots of yards that I know she wouldn't settle in to!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

roobarb12  roobarb12 is offline
Foal
Join Date
Jul 2012
Location
Merseyside
Posts
9
Lightbulb Desperate plea! Livery yard Liverpool/Knowsley/Merseyside/Widnes/Warrington area?
Hello

I am looking for a DIY livery yard as close to Liverpool (M62) as possible (Knowsley/Warrington/St Helens/Widnes). We're currently on a full livery yard on Gorsey Lane but intend to move to DIY as soon as possible. Does anyone know of any good yards around the area?

We've been on Willow Park but considering that it was advertised as adults only, it was overrun with young teenagers and a "snarly" young crowd. Not a pleasant environment. Also, walk to turnout wasn't great and the fishermen on site had no regard for the horses.

I've had a look at Wheatacre (great so far but something not quite right), Higher Farm (fab yard owner and facilities but I don't think stable suitable), Linden Stables (bit messy at the mo), and Yew Tree (great stables, menege not so great).


----------



## webble (12 September 2013)

GG2B said:



			Really? I think the OP made unfounded claims about numerous yards and was merely suggesting they would get a better response if they posted on the regional boards. Nothing nasty at all was meant by it so sorry OP if you took it that way.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I missed a comma out and it completely changed the meaning of my post. I was agreeing with you GG2B


----------



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

roobarb12 did you find anywhere suitable ? It seems from your thread you have found bad points out about yards ? Any perfect ones ?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 September 2013)

ArabianBeauty said:



			I don't think anyone's taken offence. It is hard as you're just going on other peoples experiences on yards and their opinions I guess. I think it's important to be told the good and bad points as moving a horse is costly in money and time and I'm grateful for them telling me a rounded view ( not glossy catalogue view the owner's would say) so I can weigh good things against bad and compromise I guess. I've read other threads on here about yards and there does seem to be different opinions, some people have really rated certain yards and other people have actually said don't go near with a barge-pole.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree I would want to know the pros and cons of any yard I was considering moving my horse to and even once I had heard everyone's opinion I'd be wanting to go view the yards on my shortlist fairly thoroughly before making my decision. My only concern was with voicing some of the feedback you'd received online as things such as "bitchy" are so subjective and if someone told me to "steer-clear" I would want to know why.

If it helps when I was looking for a yard for my new horse I just posted where I was looking on the relevant regional boards and asked for suggestions that met with what I needed. I found that the same yard was mentioned over and over again and a few months down the line I couldn't be happier with where we are.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 September 2013)

webble said:



			Sorry I missed a comma out and it completely changed the meaning of my post. I was agreeing with you GG2B
		
Click to expand...

Bloody commas! But glad I haven't upset anyone


----------



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

Thanks GG2B that is really useful. You're right. If a particular yard is really good then it should get a lot of recommendations


----------



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

I just copied these posts to show that I only posted my OP after I read these posts and saw what other people had posted and as noone had had a go at these people I thought we were allowed to post people's opinions of yards on her ( as these people have):



Missy m said:



			Hi all,

I'm currently stabled on Bullens, but there is a real interfering lady on the yard who sticks her nose in, feeds everyone's horses loads of treats and extra hay and feed and I'm sick of it. 
Looking for a new yard in the merseyside or widnes area, prefer indoor school and good grazing, if I could choose would also like a decent dressage instructor onsite too! 
Any of you have any recommendations?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

Another post I found which had opinions in:



BlairandAzria said:



			Is ravenscroft also known as halsnead? If it is...two words barge / pole. 

Where us the lodge? 

Have you thought about one a bit further out Croft has a good rep.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

Another one:



BlairandAzria said:



			You're right annaellie I'm thinking of different places. I don't know ravenscroft so cant comment on them. Halsnead is at tarbock island and u would avoid that one. 

Willow park is opposite bold Heath, seems like a nice yard. Got an outdoor and XC course but no indoor - but bold is literally over the road so you could hire theirs. 

Bold Heath does livery but it's a busy riding school and comp venue so not sure I'd like to livery there. 

Dye house has the facilities but v.little winter turn out. 

New house farm in halton has great facilities indoor 2x outdoor hacking walker etc but it's a bit further out towards daresbury?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

This one mentions another yard that sounds ok, Brookhead: 



MissRebCar said:



			I would not recommend willow park at all. I was on there for a very short time as its was awfully ran. The owners were extremely rude and not courteous or helpful at all. Their son seems to think he owned the place and would boss people about or cause trouble between people. Very unpleasant place in my experience and I've heard similar things.
However I have had a very nice experience at Burrows Lane Farm, I went their was a child and staff were always helpful and you can make friends much more easily. 
Also Brookhead (burtonwood) is a very down to earth place, very few stuck up people and everyone is friendly. Nice place and they put on good shows!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 September 2013)

ArabianBeauty said:



			I just copied these posts to show that I only posted my OP after I read these posts and saw what other people had posted and as noone had had a go at these people I thought we were allowed to post people's opinions of yards on her ( as these people have):
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day it's an open forum so you're welcome to post whatever you wish on here.  Personally, I have no issue with anyone posting their personal opinions of anything (within reason!) it's when people post hearsay as fact that I get irritated as flippant comments such as "X yard is bitchy" or "I wouldn't touch X yard with a barge-pole" are subjective and not particularly insightful and could have an impact on the livelihoods of the YOs. But this is purely just my opinion and I am not the gospel on what should and shouldn't be written on HHO, so whether you want to listen to it is completely up to you.

In my experience very few yards in general aren't bitchy (i'm not saying this is right, just seems to be the way things go!) so I'd almost take it as a given that I may encounter people who interfere or gossip when on a new yard, much in the same way you'd encounter these types of people in many other environments, not just horsey ones. Therefore for me it would be much more helpful to know how competent the staff are, what the turnout/hacking is like, what schooling facilities they have etc. than flippant second-hand opinion (as you've acknowledged this is what others have said about the yards rather than your own experience unlike the post you've quoted).

I commented only because I thought you would get much more worthwhile feedback by posting on the relevant regional board and just asking which yards people would recommend.

I hope you find a suitable yard for your horse soon


----------



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

I agree with you, I can see you're not being nasty. I just meant to show that I did read other posts that were like that so I just posted what I had heard as-well ( probably shouldn't have) It is just opinions at the end of the day and not fact and not everybody seems to have the same opinions when you read other posts / threads. I think you need more information though to make a decision, like you've said, not just a quick one-liner about the yard. I also think that looking round is imperative as-well.


----------



## Coldfeet! (13 September 2013)

ArabianBeauty said:



			I'm looking at buying my own horse soon and need a yard around Liverpool ( will travel half an hour) that offers part-livery / help or if there is someone on there who is 100% reliable if you pay them to help if you're away / ill / stuck in work late etc and need a helping hand, parking available for a trailor, not full of kids ( unless quiet and behaved), preferably with off road hacking, and good facilities (toilet, automatic watering preferable).

I've spoken to friends and people at the riding school I go to and so far been told:

Dye House - has indoor, but full of kids, bitchy, no automatic watering, no safe hacking
Ravenscroft Lower House - massive outdoor school, couple of jumps left out, automatic watering but no indoor, limited turnout even in summer, no safe hacking
Bullens - few ppl said to steer clear
Halsnead/foxes - steer clear
Croft -  lovely,hacking available but not many fields/grass for the no. of horses,no parking for trailor, expensive for the facilities, no indoor,
New House - has indoor, automatic watering, and hacking but can only ride in half the school and if jumping need to keep to half so can't really set a course up, bit bitchy
Ashton's - nice,has indoor and off-road hacking, but full of kids
Delph - lovely, has indoor,hacking available but no automatic watering
Northfields - has indoor, nice yard, hacking but expensive and must use their farrier who is more expensive than some others
Longborough - nice yard, separate jump arena with jumps left out, hacking available, help with turnout but not bring in or mucking out, no indoor, no automatic watering
The Lodge - limited turnout, riding school so have to fit around lesson times, pay extra for lights etc
Willowpark - no indoor, full of kids, no space for your stuff, very small school for the no. of horses needing to ride
Arley Moss - excellent facilities such as gallop track, massive indoor, large outdoors, jumps left out in one, rug wash/dry onsite, large stables, but holds dressage 4 days a month so difficult to ride then, expensive, a lot of people there so crowded, gates to fields rubbish in winter
Helen Smiths Yard -not allowed to jump, must pay to even ride in the small school, no indoor, ragwort, no services
Burrows Lane- nice yard, riding school though so fit around that, no indoor, no automatic watering, no hacking

Can anyone recommend a yard and give a quick summary of good points / bad points / add to what I've been told above so I can decide better where to look.
		
Click to expand...

I am from this area and to be honest you are going to find it difficult to get all your requirements met, most yards dont have automatic waters. Lots dont have the hacking due to the extensive road networks in the area. There are generally children everywhere and I'm afraid bitchyness is par for the course in the horse world. You might get a recommendation from someone and hate it yourself, that has happened to me on more than one occasion. 
I could only really recommend Sutton fields at Runcorn and Poplar Farm at daresbury/runcorn. Horses will usually settle where you put them, of course some dont but you wont know if you dont try.


----------



## ArabianBeauty (14 September 2013)

Thank you. Poplar Farm was really nice. Tidy, clean, nice menage, 24/7 turnout, hacking but it's only DIY . The website for Sutton Fields says DIY too  I can't manage 100% DIY because of my back problems. I shouldn't be riding really - advised against it - but I'm addicted.


----------



## annegem (14 September 2013)

I actually think you should do us all a favour and buy a rabbit !!


----------



## ArabianBeauty (14 September 2013)

Thanks for your very helpful reply. You are a lovely, kind, helpful person for trying to help me out  I have two rabbits, Bish and Bosh, and two guinea pigs, Milly and Mopsy ! Are you psychic or do you know me lol x Can I just say thankyou to the five people who have helped me a lot and sent me PM messages and given me some very useful, rounded, good versus bad points regarding yards. It's nice to know that not everyone on these forums is here just to make sarcy remarks to people's pleas for help from fellow equestrians. Annegem why don't you look on youtube and facebook, I am sure there are a lot of people on there you could  be nasty too. Go and have  a field-day ( pardon the pun there ) and 'get your rocks off' being a hater x good luck, if it gives you pleasure then go for it Personally I try to live and let live and help people out. If I can't help, I simply don't comment and if I can I help them or PM them with useful information and contacts.


----------



## Coldfeet! (16 September 2013)

ArabianBeauty said:



			Thank you. Poplar Farm was really nice. Tidy, clean, nice menage, 24/7 turnout, hacking but it's only DIY . The website for Sutton Fields says DIY too  I can't manage 100% DIY because of my back problems. I shouldn't be riding really - advised against it - but I'm addicted.
		
Click to expand...

Im addicted too despite a hip replacement but I do DIY because I just like mucking out (sad I know).

There is a nice little yard at the roundabout at penketh cheshire acres, I think the lady there does assisted livery, the trans pennine way is nearby for hacking, they have a new menage but I think the water is standard, no kids as far as I can tell.


----------



## LovesCobs (16 September 2013)

AB: with regards to automatic drinkers I've had ponies and know of other horses/ponies that either don't use them or kick them off by mistake etc and they can freeze in winter so I wouldn't have it on my list. One yard I was on had a really long automatic retracting hose that reached the stables. I loved it so much I bought one when I got my own place and use that.


----------



## Krysha_n_Helga (19 September 2013)

I am from Liverpool and had horses for 16 years.  The things you said about the yard are sooo true n I would have more to add .  Am now on my friends yard in Formby ( yes it takes me 30 mins to get there and a lot of petrol) but its perfect no bitching, horse is happy on a small yard and I really enjoy my riding again.  We have automatic drinkers but they bin turned off the past 18 months as my friend was sick off fixing them and they always break in the winter because of the cold.  Also we got lots of bridle paths and less then 3 mins to hack to the beach, am unlucky as mine is a nutter so cant go the beach but I use my friends horse.

think if I moved now it would be to my own place as ive got used to answering to nobody.  Good look in your hunt for a yard.  Would really keep away from the bitchy yards especially Bullens they eat an Newbie alive.


----------



## noodle_ (19 September 2013)

i think you will find - even those total DIY yards - there will be people that will help you out as long as you help them........!

this is how we work on our diy yard....


just to add a few pointers - new house livery is lovely, not bitchy and a nice place to be....

Brookhead is a dump and i wouldnt put a rock on there let alone a horse.

that is my input


----------



## ArabianBeauty (19 September 2013)

Thanks everyone. I have had a few people message that Ashton's is not full of kids . I think maybe years ago it may have been as the person who told me was on there years ago. But I actually met someone on there now and have been PM'd and it's not anymore - I'm going to go look. 
I haven't heard about Brookhead and the one up in Hatton apart from Noodle , so again I think maybe the yards change over time . May have been full of kids or bitchy years ago but suppose new people come and go so the yard changes. 

I hadn't considered Formby but that's a thought for future . 

Thanks again everyone


----------

